# [BDL] Amar'e and Rondo pay tribute to Hakeem



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Ball Don't Lie

So, who do you got going to the Conference Finals? I'm hoping for Lakers-Suns and Magic-Cavs.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I'd like a Lakers/Spurs and Cavs/Magic Conference Finals.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man I cant believe its been 9 years since I last saw Hakeem on the court. Thats insane it's getting to a point now where almost a lot of people forgot how awesome he really was to watch on the court.

Finals wise I dont really care at this point. I wouldnt mind seeing another Lakers/Magic or even a Suns/Magic series. That would be cool.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm hoping Magic Suns. I want the Magic to win since they were the ones I predicted at the start of the season. Suns because Nash deserves it.


----------

